# 1st Christmas after D-Day?



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

This maybe one of the oddest questions asked but were are in the middle of the start of dealing with this. Other then deciding that we mostly deal with this in therapy and not involve our kids or family for now we have pretty much done the "normal" thing as much as is possible. Other then both reading a lot of books and dealing with really bad days in private.

So. What do you get your WW for Christmas? 
*I told you this was going to be a weird question.......
We both say we are geared to reconciling but I'm having an almost impossible time figuring out what to do (for Christmas) A personal gift thing to signal a new start? A lump of coal? Or something in between. The only other factor is the economy and our low paying jobs.

Help - Any ideas?


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

My sister has a suggestion,you could buy (if you are truly going to reconcile) one of those Italian charm bracelets that you can add charms, figurines, etc.. Just the bracelet, which is not that expensive. Tell her it's a blank slate, if you don't workout it'd s simple chain, if you do you a couple can add to the gift as you go on with life as a couple and mark special days, moments and successes with a new charm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

calif_hope said:


> My sister has a suggestion,you could buy (if you are truly going to reconcile) one of those Italian charm bracelets that you can add charms, figurines, etc.. Just the bracelet, which is not that expensive. Tell her it's a blank slate, if you don't workout it'd s simple chain, if you do you a couple can add to the gift as you go on with life as a couple and mark special days, moments and successes with a new charm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please pass along my thanks to your sister (and you as well) That sounds like a very good idea as we've been on that "start from scratch" type of idea so a clean slate gift seems perfect.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

My H moved out yesterday after 18 years of marriage but we are spending xmas together as a family. Hes buying me a Kindle so i can download all them self help books im going to need to get through this!! May i suggest the same?


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

daisygirl 41 said:


> My H moved out yesterday after 18 years of marriage but we are spending xmas together as a family. Hes buying me a Kindle so i can download all them self help books im going to need to get through this!! May i suggest the same?


It might be a tad pricey and we had a depressing conversation about if we should spend anything on each other (or not) I like the idea! Here is one in return

Surviving Infidelity
Not Just Friends
And can't remember the title but its for the cheater and its something like
How to help your spouse after infidelity? Anyway Amazon will probably suggest it when you search the other two.

He should read the last one for sure and maybe not just friends.

Thanks for an excellent suggestion.


----------

